# What to plant after oats??



## jdhayday (May 12, 2014)

I will be cutting my spring oats around the first of July, and I'm not sure what I want to plant after them. My plan was to plant sorghum/sudan but I fear I will not get it to dry well to make good hay. I want something that will dry good and still have decent protien value. Is there anything that I could plant around July 1st and still be able to plant some fall oats again? Or wait untill the middle of August and plant the oats? Any thoughts and input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

If you are not inflexible on fall oats a lot of guys on here really like the teff. Definitely shorter drying window than sorghum/sudan. I just plant straight sudangrass after my oats. Takes about 5 days in my humidity to do it without preservative. I'm looking for up to three cuttings of it between early aug and late oct. If you are set on fall oats I'd just leave it fallow for the six weeks and get some manure applied on it.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Millet,oats,sudangrass.

IF you can find some Teff that may work also.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

That might be a tad late for Soybeans and Brown Top Millet here but that's what they're in process of sowing now right after the Oats hay is off the field. Should be Combining Oats around the last week in June or first week in July and that will lay out until Fall Oats go in.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

The soybeans that went in after Independence day last year around here still went 30 plus bushels per acre. I'd think about that. Albert Lea Seed House said to get the teff in as close to June 1 as possible.


----------



## jdhayday (May 12, 2014)

Has anyone had any experience with fall oats following spring oats? Yield? Value? I think this is the route I'm leaning towards.....


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

If it is not too late in your area by early July which is the cutoff here I would think about planting soybeans. For hay pearl millet may be an option.....it may not dry much faster than sudangrass though. Isn't the middle of august a little early to be planting oats....you don't want them to get too large or they won't over winter well. How late can they be planted in your area? Here oats can be planted well into November and still do well but late October seems best.


----------



## jdhayday (May 12, 2014)

I'm thinking about planting sorghum sudan around july 1st after I cut my oats. Hopefully harvesting the sorghum/sudan around Sept 1-10, and then planting some winter triticale for spring forage...what does everyone think of that?


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm from northeast Nebraska, and I would recommend foxtail millet. You will take a cutting of hay typically 50-60 days after planting for Golden German variety, or about 45-50 days for Siberian variety. They are one-cut foxtail hay millets, with little or no regrowth to compete with your triticale seeding. We sell both millets and winter triticale. Oats would work OK, but with an early July planting, foxtail millets will give more yield, with no interfering regrowth.


----------



## jdhayday (May 12, 2014)

prairie said:


> I'm from northeast Nebraska, and I would recommend foxtail millet. You will take a cutting of hay typically 50-60 days after planting for Golden German variety, or about 45-50 days for Siberian variety. They are one-cut foxtail hay millets, with little or no regrowth to compete with your triticale seeding. We sell both millets and winter triticale. Oats would work OK, but with an early July planting, foxtail millets will give more yield, with no interfering regrowth.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

What about sunflowers?


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Waterway64 said:


> What about sunflowers?


Sunflowers make excellent silage, and we commonly put them in grazing cover crop mixes.


----------

